# smelly dog



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

does anyone have any tips on a how to stop a 7 month old from smelling???? I wash him like once a month or so but no matter in just a couple days he starts to smell . We have tried a couple over the counter products but would prefer something more natural we also would like any tips on natural flea repellant any tips are greatly appreciated cause this boy is one funky monkey


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well...I try to bathe my dogs atleast once a week...but try hypoallergenic shampoo...I know petsmart has atleast 2 different types...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I am ALL about natural for my girl. I buy from these two places alot www.Onlynaturalpet.com has alot of natural flea and tick products. For shampoo I use www.earthbath.com mango tango. They have great all natural shampoos


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Well...I try to bathe my dogs atleast once a week...but try hypoallergenic shampoo...I know petsmart has atleast 2 different types...


bathing that often can cause skin irritation as it dries and washes away all the natural body oils , try only bathing once a month or if really needed. Lopez what kinda smell? is he getting into something outside? is there any skin issue going on at all that could maybe be a yeast infection? is it fishy , maybe anal glands needing cleaned?
I bathe mine maybe once a month depending if they even need it and they dont stink { they get a bath if they stink lol} baby wipes work great for spot cleaning like paws and face . does your dog live outside or inside?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> bathing that often can cause skin irritation as it dries and washes away all the natural body oils , try only bathing once a month or if really needed. Lopez what kinda smell? is he getting into something outside? is there any skin issue going on at all that could maybe be a yeast infection? is it fishy , maybe anal glands needing cleaned?
> I bathe mine maybe once a month depending if they even need it and they dont stink { they get a bath if they stink lol} baby wipes work great for spot cleaning like paws and face . does your dog live outside or inside?


:goodpost:


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

well for leo it causes skin irritation not to bathe him because he was having pee issues for a while and getting diaper rash on his tummy...but I will take that advice  and hypoallergenic shampoo was suggested for smells naturally emitted from the body not including possible infections or anal glands in case anyone was wondering..


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> bathing that often can cause skin irritation as it dries and washes away all the natural body oils , try only bathing once a month or if really needed. Lopez what kinda smell? is he getting into something outside? is there any skin issue going on at all that could maybe be a yeast infection? is it fishy , maybe anal glands needing cleaned?
> I bathe mine maybe once a month depending if they even need it and they dont stink { they get a bath if they stink lol} baby wipes work great for spot cleaning like paws and face . does your dog live outside or inside?


yea, dont wahs too often or else your dogs skin will get very dry and itchy. angelbaby is correct. also your dog could smell because maybe his breathe stinks and he always licking himself? my dogs use to stink.. like bad.. after 2-3 weeks on their new raw diet they dont stink at all and i think they brush their teeth when im sleeeping and put tick tacs in their mouth in the morning...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My pup was alergic to all kinds of things. I finally did my research and what I use already was best for him. Lots of pet owners have used it and its totally safe and good for their skin. Some feel its pricy for a dog, but it takes care of his smell for about 2 weeks and he has no skin issues or rash at all, and other stuff used to make him raw.

I use the conditioner too. You can get it at stores or online shipping is free. Its 100% natural and gentle and a mix of 25 pure flower and plant essences.

shampure(tm) shampoo. shampoo. hair care. Aveda - products that nurture.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

Angel I wash king like once a month he is predominately an inside dog . and the smell is kinda like a wet dog smell or maybe even a hamster smell hahahahaha in like 2 days he gets really funky. Bluenose thanks for the sites we are open to anything were even thinking of removing the carpet and redoing the wooden floors . angelbaby thanks again


----------

